# St Luke's Church (Abercarn, south Wales)



## Cardiff1927 (Sep 4, 2010)

St Luke's was designed by architect John Coates Carter (1859-1927). The church has been described as an 'Arts and Crafts Impressionism Church' and built between 1923-1926. He also designed Caldey Abbey.

Anyway, here are the reasons why I know about the place....

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12992[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14165[/ame]

http://www.brinsons.co.uk/PropertyDetail.php?Action=PropertyDetail&PropertyID=299

...and my photo's, hopefully a little different from others..... although not sure what I missed as security turned up at 09:00 and I scarpered....


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great looking place,but I bet its creepy after dark.Nicely captured too fella.


----------



## georgie (Sep 5, 2010)

looks good is that tower do-able


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Tower - Do-able?*

Most def. yes! Although you need to be a certain shape as its very narrow on the way up.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome place!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2010)

This church always intrigues me as it's so unusual. Some beautifully atmospheric pics there, Cardiff. Lovely stuff.


----------

